# want to redrill my 4x100 hubs to 5x100



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

i remember seing someone do this on a rabbit but cant find the post anymore.. anyone have any info.. pics?
thanks


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: want to redrill my 4x100 hubs to 5x100 (furious GTi)*

Check the corrado thread, i can't find it now but there something floating around there about this.


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

You can do that if the pad is flat. You will also use one hole from the 4x100 pattern and if there's enough space you can add the other 4 holes. Does the wheel have a cap that cover the lugs?


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (ynvdizw124)*

yah what im talking about is re drilling the hub on the car..where the rotor sits if its possible


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

good luck with that...


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (nickg)*

thats what i thought.. im think im going to use vr6 hubs and bearings and use them in 4cyl spindles.


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

Ohh, I thought you meant the wheels. Hmm, well I don't think there's enough space and you'll weaken the hub. You can do 4x114.3 but not change a 4 lug hub to 5...


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (ynvdizw124)*

yah thats what i figured.. i have a complete 5 bolt swap off a 95 passat but the balljoints are angled so im going to smack the hubs out and press them into 1991 passat 16v spindles


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

you can use vr hubs and the'll press in, or use the passat spindles with a mk3 aba balljoint


----------



## b316vwagon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

Re drilling and tapping your hubs is not out of question.
As long as you have the right tools, which judging by what ive seen you guys do.. i'm gonna say you have the tools.
A friend and i made 5 bolt hubs for his car about a month ago...








All you need is a vr rotor, a drill press and either the right tap, or studs depending which way you want to go.
Pop the 5 bolt rotor onto the 4 bolt hub and zip up the rotor with a wheel bolt... then use the drill press and drill out the remaining four holes...
The only thing you can really mess up is the tapping or the size of drill bit... It's very simple.
Hope this helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

